# Releasing an adult back into the wild



## livingdeadgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently rescued an adult pigeon, Sable, from a factory with a badly broken leg. The vet initially tried a splint but unfortunately it didn't take and we ended up with the only option being amputation. During the time she was splinted we got her back to condition, she was horrendously skinny. She is absolutely beautiful, fully jet black. She has now fully recovered and is doing amazing, she socialises a bit with my two others (one nun pigeon,Twitch, taken in as she was a runt and not being fed and one wild, Ezekiel, taken in at 3 week old after being torn up by a cat).
Sable is now itching to be free and I want to release her but want to know the best way to go about it. We have built her a dovecote so she can return for food, water and sanctuary for sleeping. I have also rung her so that she will be brought back to me if she gets into difficulty.
What's the best way so that she knows where the food is? Do I need to follow a special procedure?
I am more than happy for her to stay if she wants to, but I am acutely aware that she is an adult and is used to being wild. The other two were obviously very different cases and Zeke goes everywhere with me.
My main fear is that she will go and not find her way back if she needs to and won't be able to join another flock.
I also have one with neurological difficulties in isolation, but although responding well, he is still being handfed and has only been with me for 2 weeks. I am aware it could take a while for him to fully recover. I could wait and release together but there is always a chance the other one (Swee'Pea) won't be releasable.
Could you please help?


----------

